# Rolled Bacon IE Pancetta



## Paul Kennedy (Dec 27, 2021)

I have a client that is asking for bacon they will use on breakfast sandwiches to be rolled like pancetta. It could be upwards of 50lbs per week of three flavors. 

The question is there anything out there that can hold the roll besides trussing with butchers twine? I was thinking like a food grade rubber band of something.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 27, 2021)

Paul Kennedy said:


> I have a client that is asking for bacon they will use on breakfast sandwiches to be rolled like pancetta. It could be upwards of 50lbs per week of three flavors.
> 
> The question is there anything out there that can hold the roll besides trussing with butchers twine? I was thinking like a food grade rubber band of something.


Sure the bands will work or netting will work also. What’s the problem using butcher twine? Curious.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 27, 2021)

I used the twine , came out good , but at 50 pounds a week . lots of tying but just add to the cost of making. Mine is Back Bacon with a little more fat to it

David


----------



## Paul Kennedy (Dec 27, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Sure the bands will work or netting will work also. What’s the problem using butcher twine? Curious.


Time


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 27, 2021)

Skin on or off? Dry cured or cooked?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 27, 2021)

Paul Kennedy said:


> I have a client that is asking for bacon they will use on breakfast sandwiches to be rolled like pancetta. It could be upwards of 50lbs per week of three flavors.
> 
> The question is there anything out there that can hold the roll besides trussing with butchers twine? I was thinking like a food grade rubber band of something.


In a true dry aged pancetta, we roll tight as possible and tie it with twine (truss) because we don’t want air in the rolls, just solid meat on meat. This is necessary with pancetta. However, it sounds as you are just doing regular pork belly bacon and want the roll just for shape of final product. Is this correct?


----------



## Paul Kennedy (Dec 27, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Skin on or off? Dry cured or cooked?


Rind off, dry cured, smoked. Rolled after curing is finished


----------



## Paul Kennedy (Dec 27, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> In a true dry aged pancetta, we roll tight as possible and tie it with twine (truss) because we don’t want air in the rolls, just solid meat on meat. This is necessary with pancetta. However, it sounds as you are just doing regular pork belly bacon and want the roll just for shape of final product. Is this correct?


Yes, it's dry cured, rolled, smoked, dried for two days then sliced for shipping. The roll is time consuming to truss them every week.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 27, 2021)

Not pancetta. So roll it and bind it however you see fit for production. Netting would be my go.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 27, 2021)

I use netting alot , and would work for what you're wanting to do . Size the netting correctly and it will hold the roll as tight as tieing.  The size goes by the number of squares around the diameter.  You can buy the chute you put the net on and pull the meat thru it to wrap . That would speed it up even more .


----------

